

Building a Peer to Peer Marketplace: Single User Utility - cmcewen
https://www.credport.org/blog/13-Building-a-Peer-to-Peer-Marketplace-Single-User-Utility

======
numlocked
I don't understand the eBay example at all:

"eBay's single user utility was a combination of a much larger audience to
sell..."

That doesn't seem like single user utility at all. Otherwise, good article.

~~~
cmcewen
If you think of it in terms of the 1 or 2 pawn shops you might have access to,
eBay's initial audience of 100 or 1000 as well as the usenet groups Omidyar
would post to provides significant "single user" utility that most
marketplaces can't provide at that same audience size. So while you're correct
that it's not truly "single" user, eBay did provide significant value to the
very very early sellers.

